# Social distance service animal



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Works quite well.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

That's pretty good, here's mine.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Just avoid the shower for a couple weeks and that keeps folks away.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> Just avoid the shower for a couple weeks and that keeps folks away.


And laundry. Nothing clears a room faster then some pigpen that walks in with, and opens up, a 50 gallon trash bag full of smelly rotten clothes they haven't washed in at least a month.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Pepe Le Pew!


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice


----------



## AlexCaro (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## AlexCaro (Aug 17, 2020)




----------

